# You have provoked the wrath of the cigar gods!



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

There will be no riding this storm out.









TBC...........


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hmmm i wonder who peed in his wheaties???


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> hmmm i wonder who peed in his wheaties???


A bunch of people!:r........wait, that's for a different revenge thread.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Get in the cellar Dorthy


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> hmmm i wonder who peed in his wheaties???


:r:r


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

No Place like Home *Click* No Place like Home *Click*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I see a rainbow! I'm outa here :z


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

you people scare me... 

:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I see a rainbow! I'm outa here :z


:r:tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I love watching vengeful bomb strikes
o


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Go find that pot of gold


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

RobinCoppell said:


> Go find that pot of gold


They're always after me lucky charms!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

That can't be good! Grab Toto and head for the cellar!!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Am I the only one intrigued by the REO Speedwagon quote


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats a funnel... Look out hurricane on the loose....:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

This storm is still gathering strength!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

If this is what I think it is........... all I can say is LOOKOUT!!!

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

"INCOMIIIIIIIIIING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" :tu


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

4WheelVFR said:


> This storm is still gathering strength!


Gathering strength indeed!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Tick, tick, tick, tick........o


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

a month long prepared bomb?





I have a feeling its a dirty one.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I sense a countdown...clear the area, put on your dark goggles, and brace yourselves.....


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> a month long prepared bomb?
> 
> I have a feeling its a dirty one.


I doubt that it is a dirty bomb seeing that I am the resident dirty bombologist.

Now a MOAB it may be. :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BUMP!!:mn


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Am I the only one intrigued by the REO Speedwagon quote


Apparently yes...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

Reminds me of the thing in the Forum at Caesar's Palace in Vegas. Anyone know what I'm talking about? All of the sudden gets real loud and the guy above the fish tank gets pissed.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Man, I need to go out an buy some packing tape.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ohhhhh Yeahhhh....


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Nothing like some good-old-fashioned unprovoked cigar carnage to get the blood pumping... o :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Man, I need to go out an buy some packing tape.


Hopefully you're not the only one........."hint hint".:w


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

4WheelVFR said:


> Hopefully you're not the only one........."hint hint".:w


:tpd:


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :tpd:


:tu:tpd:Metoo!!!:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

4WheelVFR said:


> :tu:tpd:Metoo!!!:chk


:r I'm going to agree with you :r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> BUMP!!:mn


Hmmmm... guess this belongs here. :ss

*DC# 0306 3030 0000 3949 6259*

Originally posted here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103538

(Thanks, 4WheelVFR, for adding me to the "Dirty Dozen.")
*Remember the Alamo!*


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hmmmm... guess this belongs here. :ss
> 
> *DC# 0306 3030 0000 3949 6259*
> 
> ...


Oh snap! Looks like someone got the party started a little early. Time to organize the troops!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Oh snap! Looks like someone got the party started a little early. Time to organize the troops!


*You mean I went off... um... prematurely? :ss

Nothing like this has ever happened to me before... I swear! *


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have received my call to arms. I'm more than willing to help fight this crusade. Beware this will not be a war for the faint of heart. :gn


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


>


Hey! I can't see chit!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

imageshack must be down - just adds to the mystery...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

fer cryin' out loud...


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

This has been building for a long time. This can not be good.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

> Battle is the most magnificent competition in which a human being can indulge. It brings out all that is best; it removes all that is base. All men are afraid in battle. The coward is the one who lets his fear overcome his sense of duty. Duty is the essence of manhood.


General George S. Patton

DC # 0103 8555 7490 4013 2287


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Bumb for a massive attack! :mn


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

To the post office I go!:bl


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Have these landed?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

khubli said:


> Have these landed?


A couple have, so the cat's already out of the bag.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Is this what Kenny is talking about getting beat up by? If so, you guys picked a great target !


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> A couple have, so the cat's already out of the bag.


Yeah yeah keep on chuckling Ray and Dan and Dave and Justin and Joe and David and whoever else ya recruited :r We Texans dont forget :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

txdyna65 said:


> Yeah yeah keep on chuckling Ray and Dan and Dave and Justin and Joe and David and whoever else ya recruited :r We Texans dont forget :ss


just remember there is aftershocks


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Yeah yeah keep on chuckling Ray and Dan and Dave and Justin and Joe and David and whoever else ya recruited :r We Texans dont forget :ss


My only response is:

0305 2710 0002 9714 9983:chk


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

BigVito said:


> just remember there is aftershocks


Geeeeze dont tell me they corrupted you too?? :hn



4WheelVFR said:


> My only response is:
> 
> 0305 2710 0002 9714 9983:chk


:bn :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Geeeeze dont tell me they corrupted you too?? :hn
> 
> :bn :ss


We kicked Legion's ass and we're takin' over!:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

txdyna65 said:


> Geeeeze dont tell me they corrupted you too?? :hn
> 
> :bn :ss


 Maybe I am setting out to cancel the T in MTV  I am always a work in progress. just collecting a few more components.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

4WheelVFR said:


> We kicked Legion's ass and we're takin' over!:r


:r way to get that old goat legion to wake up


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r way to get that old goat legion to wake up


Yeah, there I go typing faster than thinking again.....:hn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

4WheelVFR said:


> Yeah, there I go typing faster than thinking again.....:hn


you're from the south :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

all I can say, is EXCELLENT TARGET. Go get 'em guys. Good on all of you for this.

scottie


----------

